# Robotic Lie Detector



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 31, 2011)

A man buys a robot with a built-in lie detector which slaps people when they lie.

When it arrives at his door, he un-packs it, preps it per the instructions and decides to test it out at the dinner table.

He asks his son: where were you during school hours today?

His son replies: at school.

The robot slaps his son.

OK, I was at the movies!

His father, now very interested and intrigued by his new "toy", asks: which one?

His son replies: Toy Story.

Smack, goes the robot again.

OK, OK, it was called a Day with a Porn Star.

Dad says: WHAT??? When I was your age, I didn't even know what porn was.

The robot slaps Dad.

Meanwhile, Mom is getting into these new devopments and blurts out: HA-HA!!! After all, he is your son!

The robot slaps Mom.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL----That's a beauty!

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta laugh at that one!!!


----------



## lmci (Mar 31, 2011)

Priceless!!!!  Mind if I pass that one along?!?!

Larry


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 31, 2011)

LMcI said:


> Priceless!!!!  Mind if I pass that one along?!?!
> 
> Larry


By all means, feel free, Larry. My wife and I about lost our cookies reading this one!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 31, 2011)

Good one - gonna tell it later


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 31, 2011)

Ouch..... LOL..... good one!


----------

